# THE UGL PRODUCT OF THE YEAR AWARDS



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Seeing as 2014 is drawing to a close i thought I'd collate peoples experiences with products used during cycles this year.

I'm interested in peoples honest feedback, for the next 4 weeks please feel free to respond to this thread with the best and worst tabs and oils you've used. I'll then whittle it down into categories before dishing out the pointless awards. Provide as much detail as you can, also comment on cost and availability, even packaging if you wish. Careful not to mention sources or anything that breaks the forum rules.

If nothing else this should serve a decent database that juicers can to check out things before they part with their hard earned.

Best Product You used (compound and lab):

comments:

Worst Product You use (compound and lab):

comments:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sphynxx labs sustanon 250 and mast both amazing products. no pip and no troubles

zafa testonon - undoubtedly the best testosterone ive used just a shame my source ran out

worst products ive used

the new pro.chem I had some sus and it wasn't sus at all it sent me wild and caused me to have horrendous pip and acne

there orals were also ****e


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

mcdonalds for cheap ass 89p burgers for bulking

while technically not a UGL, theres no denying that the grub is full of chemicals


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Best product used this year..... *Neuro Pharma Anadrol* - always used to use Dbol as an oral for bulking but would never go back now, strength has gone through the roof and a 200kg Bench Press has been achieved.

Worst products used this year....*British Dragon Anavar* - personally i actually didnt use it but a mate did and it literally did nothing plus it came back on the Wedinos thread as "no active compound" so technically i suppose he didnt actually take any compound at all :lol:

*good thread by the way :thumbup1:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Best product used this year..... *Neuro Pharma Anadrol* - always used to use Dbol as an oral for bulking but would never go back now, strength has gone through the roof and a 200kg Bench Press has been achieved.
> 
> Worst products used this year....*British Dragon Anavar* - personally i actually didnt use it but a mate did and it literally did nothing plus it came back on the Wedinos thread as "no active compound" so technically i suppose he didnt actually take any compound at all :lol:
> 
> *good thread by the way :thumbup1:


waiting for a spankingly fresh newbie to come on and defend loads of the crap UGL's

:whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> waiting for a spankingly fresh newbie to come on and defend loads of the crap UGL's
> 
> :whistling:


Could be epic......im waiting for the standard, "i ran test, tren and mast and i could see daily changes in my physique"

*poster will have no avi and will not show a shred of evidence to suggest they even lift weights let alone use gear :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Worst - Anabolic Muscle Labs - XXXX winny, anavar, dbol, oxy. Just why lol

Best - Apollo rip240 - just 2ml a week during summer cut was insane. was like a rock hard brick (thats 200mg tren ace a week, ive happily run 6-800mg tren ace before and not felt it as strong)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Could be epic......im waiting for the standard, "i ran test, tren and mast and i could see daily changes in my physique"
> 
> *poster will have no avi and will not show a shred of evidence to suggest they even lift weights let alone use gear :lol:


posted before i saw this :whistling:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

For this year,

Best, Apollo Mast 325 best mast ever used, think im addicted to it now .

Worst, Apollo tmte, good product, but the pip was unbelievable, never again


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Running the new prochem right now. Test prop and tren acetate. Started at 84kg 12% bodyfat and now 89kg 9% bodyfat. Not bad for 10 weeks. Other products used were drmusclepharmaceuticals dnp, tyromel t3 and dhacks clen.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

don1 said:


> For this year,
> 
> Best, Apollo Mast 325 best mast ever used, think im addicted to it now .
> 
> Worst, Apollo tmte, good product, but the pip was unbelievable, never again


High concentration mast per ml is a good idea

Think all labs should do it

Same as high dose eq


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Best would probably be DHacks Mtren, purely because my first experience with Mtren was water based and was agony, and this was smooth as silk, oil based is the way forward.

Worst would probably be apollo torrip, it's a fantastic blend but out of 30ml I think I had one jab that didn't cripple me, even diluting with eq didn't seem to help any.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

bail said:


> High concentration mast per ml is a good idea
> 
> Think all labs should do it
> 
> Same as high dose eq


its a mast e and p blend


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Best

Neuro pharma sus

Just like the dosage smooth as silk etc

Can't comment on worse only used np and maybe some Rohm this year


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Apollo's Mast 325 for best along with the Guerilla Tren A - was stupidly potent!

Worse I can't say anything has been bad tbh

Fancying the NP Anadrol now thanks @Chelsea! Must resist


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

don1 said:


> its a mast e and p blend


Nice


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Best - NP anadrol amazing strength and some good weight. Ran also at different time NP Tren A was freaking awesome!!! God like!!

Worst - Didn't run any other Brand stuck with what I trusted


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Apollo's Mast 325 for best along with the Guerilla Tren A - was stupidly potent!
> 
> Worse I can't say anything has been bad tbh
> 
> Fancying the NP Anadrol now thanks @Chelsea! Must resist


It only works on men that bodybuild mate, so that rules you out on both accounts :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Could be epic......im waiting for the standard, "i ran test, tren and mast and i could see daily changes in my physique"
> 
> *poster will have no avi and will not show a shred of evidence to suggest they even lift weights let alone use gear :lol:


 :rockon:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> It only works on men that bodybuild mate, so that rules you out on both accounts :lol:


Cùnt.

That is all


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Best - Wildcat TTM (test, tren masteron) 250 / also used Wildcat EquiTest 800 which was on par

Worst - Wildcat Dbol let me down

I am currently running Wildcat DecaTest see how i get on and will report around christmas time


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

*Best*

AP Androxine - batters the crap out of mtren

Neuro Pharma T400, Var, Sust, NPP, Test P, Tren A

*Worst*

Stick with what I know until disappointed.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Worst - Anabolic Muscle Labs - XXXX winny, anavar, dbol, oxy. Just why lol
> 
> Best - Apollo rip240 - just 2ml a week during summer cut was insane. was like a rock hard brick (thats 200mg tren ace a week, ive happily run 6-800mg tren ace before and not felt it as strong)


So your saying Apollo rip is four times stronger than most??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Best Product You used (compound and lab):

comments: *Alpha Pharma Androxine (Tren-Base) Absolutely mental stuff! Nothing compares to it!*

Worst Product You use (compound and lab):

comments: *Alpha Pharma Dbol. Absolutely ****e, weak as pi$$, massive downer after using and rating a lot of the other Alpha Pharma products.*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

bail said:


> So your saying Apollo rip is four times stronger than most??


yes and no i decided to run it at low dose and was suprised at the results from when i have ran same blends (diff labs though) in the past. i wont ever bother using high doses again. my diet was on point to the extreme though during the use of it. strength stayed high etc. just helped me change my opinion on using high dose.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The best - old Pro Chem onerip. Was another league.

The worst - British Dragon Andropen 275. I got **** all from it other than I couldnt walk for a good week!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> Best Product You used (compound and lab):
> 
> comments: *Alpha Pharma Androxine (Tren-Base) Absolutely mental stuff! Nothing compares to it!*
> 
> ...


Think I'll pick up some Androxine, nothing but good reviews and if it's as good as Mtren then I'll love it! Does the Androxine go through a blue alright? Have oranges too but they're cr4p for most things


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Best Product You used (compound and lab):

comments: Alpha Pharma Anadrol - absolute rocket fuel, makes me strong as a ox, pumps unreal!!

Worst Product You use (compound and lab):

comments: Not UGL but Elmu Testex... Felt fcuk all and its 2ml/250mg


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Stevie909 said:


> *Think I'll pick up some Androxine*, nothing but good reviews and if it's as good as Mtren then I'll love it! Does the Androxine go through a blue alright? Have oranges too but they're cr4p for most things


good luck mate, AP have shut down for a bit so everything has nearly dried up, if it hasnt already. I should have stocked up myself, doh!

pins, most use blues, but i struggled with these, the oil seemed to clog the pin up when jabbing couldnt get it to jab, so i moved over to greys, which are between a blue and a green. Didnt have any major issues after that.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Best

Apollo mast 325 & Apollo Deca 400

cant think of a worst TBH


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> good luck mate, AP have shut down for a bit so everything has nearly dried up, if it hasnt already. I should have stocked up myself, doh!
> 
> pins, most use blues, but i struggled with these, the oil seemed to clog the pin up when jabbing couldnt get it to jab, so i moved over to greys, which are between a blue and a green. Didnt have any major issues after that.


Aw man that's not good! Hopefully there's some still lurking around. Sweet I'll try it with a blue, I remember using water based Winny that would not shift for love nor money, ended up using a green and suffered dearly for it!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Pretty good response here nice one fellas.

A lot of people tend to be rating Apollo and Neuro Pharma gear, I'm surprised the Dhacks fan club hasn't come out in force yet. (I'm not knocking hacks, i used the accutane and it was spot on)

For me best product(s) that i used this year was the Alpha Pharma Primo; I'm in love with the stuff, just a shame it's so expensive. Apparently Alpha gear is like rocking horse 5hit at the moment too which is a shame. D-Hacks accutane was a very close second.

Worst product i used was, and this is going to be controversial, Neuro Pharma Tren Ace. I used at 100mg eod for 4 weeks and literally got nothing, a mate of mine ran it for 6 weeks and didn't get much either. Many others had a positive experience with it though which is sort of the point of this thread.

There seems to be a few new labs popping up at the moment so hoping to hear good things over the next few weeks about the new boys.

Looking forward to hearing from others, keep them coming.

Cheers!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

SB labs Dbol was awesome,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't come across Neuro Pharma on the boards before, one of my sources stock it but i avoided it as i hadn't heard anything about it!


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Best- Noble Tren Ace, blew my socks off, can safely say this gave me all the tren pros and cons you wpuld expect so much so i had to lower the dose after a week to 1mil 3x a week and still struggled.

Noble ac****ane, always had bad skin but but always told to stay away from a****ane as its way to harsh etc etc, had enough of the bad skjn so tryed this at 20mg a day and my skin is night and day difference. Im sure any ac****ane would have done this but just happens i ran ugl instead of pharma.

Worst- WC tren E, ran at 800mg a week and really didnt have much feeling off it, was my first and last try with tren e so probably not the best review but compared to ace i really felt and noticed no difference.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Haven't come across Neuro Pharma on the boards before, one of my sources stock it but i avoided it as i hadn't heard anything about it!


The Test E i used did the job and the Anavar was very good. I seem to be the only person with anything negative to say.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Best: infinit tmt 500. Ran 3ml a week and I went awol.

Worst: AP test. I ran it alone so no other compounds to blinker my view. Too many fakes around and fwiw, please don't say 'if the scratch off codes works on their website then it must be legit'. That fcuking ship sailed years ago.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Best: infinit tmt 500. Ran 3ml a week and I went awol.
> 
> Worst: AP test. I ran it alone so no other compounds to blinker my view. Too many fakes around and fwiw, and please don't say 'if the scratch off codes works on their website then it must be legit'. That fcuking ship sailed years ago.


Which AP test was it? Enth, Cyp, Sust or just all of them lol?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Which AP test was it? Enth, Cyp, Sust or just all of them lol?


E


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Best - Renvex Test E, Dbol, Tren Ace. It was my first cycle so I am a total n00b and its all I have ever used but put on 15 lbs and dropped body fat so I am happy enough! Yes I will post after pictures on my journal when i finish this last week of PCT!

Worst - Renvex Tren Ace injected into the calve. That was a bad choice.

Next cycle I will have a bit more experience so will be able to contribute to this sub forum a bit better..... got some renvex anavar and dhacks anavar to compare.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Best: infinit tmt 500. Ran 3ml a week and I went awol.
> 
> Worst: AP test. I ran it alone so no other compounds to blinker my view. Too many fakes around and fwiw, please don't say 'if the scratch off codes works on their website then it must be legit'. That fcuking ship sailed years ago.


PMSL. You old cùnt


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Best: Orbis Tren E & Sust

Worst: WC TrenProp (had a floater but didnt rate it anyway)

Not tried Apollo but planning next cycle with it so will see


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Best.....

Chemical Solutions DBol

Guerilla Labs Test Enanthate

Worst.....Alpha Pharm Test E


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Best: Tren Hex (Alpha or Baltic) Heaven on Earth

Worst: Test 450 (Malay Tiger) PIP of my life, infections, flu ...bad crack


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

pea head said:


> Best.....
> 
> Chemical Solutions DBol
> 
> ...


Really surprised to see AP as anyone's worst choice, fella. Most on here worship the stuff. Just goes to show that nothing is perfect.

Worst for me this year - Cambridge T400. Hardly felt a thing from it. Total waste.

Best for me - Apollo Tren 300s. Very potent stuff. Will use again next summer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2014)

Ap Androxine. Very special little drug. Shame its becoming scarce and in turn pants have to be taken down to get it


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Best - Apollo rip 240 at 1ml ED

Worst - Wildcat Tren E at 2ml/week


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Very surprised that a few people are saying AP test e. I'm on it at the moment and seem to rate the stuff.

Got some ROHM test e (think it was fake) was awful. Also Isis is a pippy brand for myself.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Best. Nile testanon ,,alpha oxy ,,isis para, triumph prop/mast.

Baltic

Worst...none


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

Best for me this year was pro pharma test prop and Oxys.

Worst was Olympus anabolics test e went against my better judgement but then seen literally no reviews on any of there products and looked like cooking oil, so got some chem tech which I'm getting good results from so will stick with them for my next blast


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Apollo 450 e, Apollo NPP Apollo NPP and mast 325 al excellent! have also run the torrip wasn't as potent as the 450e IMO but I found it practically pip free. The NPP and test prop are a bit Pippy.

Thought the Cambridge mass 400 wa crap!


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Apollo 450 e, Apollo NPP and mast 325 all excellent! have also run the torrip wasn't as potent as the 450e IMO but I found it practically pip free. The NPP and test prop are a bit Pippy.

Thought the Cambridge mass 400 wa crap!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Best: not ugl but paki bayer testovirons (smooth as butter and potent)

GSL deca, tren e and mast e all worked as expected with no pip

Medtech solutions arimidex kept gyno well at bay at around 3g of test and dbol per week at 1mg/day and im very gyno prone

Original (pre-boxed) Fuerza t400 that i stocked up on when they first came out but only used this year

Worst: medtech solutions mast e, swapped mid cycle from using gsl mast e and libido and hardness dropped off the face of the planet within 10 days, ran for 3-4 weeks to make sure then bought some more gsl and all was fine again

Apollo deca 400, was running gsl deca on a lowish dose cruise type cycle with eq and peps to rehab some injuries, joints were feeling alot better on gsl then swapped to apollo and joints felt alot worse very quickly, swapped back to gsl after 4 weeks and joints improved again.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Best

Wildcat TNTMast 400

Simply done the job as expected

Worse

Med Tech Solutions

T400 and Mast E 200

Completely bunk, switched part way through cycle, and switched back over. Was 100% evident.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

gaz_0001 said:


> Best
> 
> Wildcat TNTMast 400
> 
> ...


Mental how we both posted pretty much the exact same thing about medtech's mast e within 1 minute of each other!!!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

gaz_0001 said:


> Best
> 
> Wildcat TNTMast 400
> 
> ...


Mental how we both posted pretty much the exact same thing about medtech's mast e within 1 minute of each other!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Best - Zafa test, Apollo Test e 250 and infinit Tren A

Worst - WC Trenprop, needed to add more Tren A to get much from it at a HIGH dose


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hardly used gear this year but

AP Has always been gd stuff

Specially the test E


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Best - wildcat prosust, cyp, and deca

Neuro pharma npp Oxys and var

Alpha pharma deca

Rohm dbol

Worst, nothing has let me down so far out of the above list, however I do have a bit of dhacks oils to try so will come back to this in the new year


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Best prop I've used this year is by Sphinx , best var 50mg cambridge and d-hacks: ( using Sphinx var next cycle December hopefully depending on next blood tests as humoglobin is high so natural at mo 

Worst BD var 50.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Best for me so far this year was sphinx test 400 , tren E 200 sphinx .

Worst was Bsi test & deca & tren E


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Ian said:


> Mental how we both posted pretty much the exact same thing about medtech's mast e within 1 minute of each other!!!


Whats even more funny, is how suddenly Neuro Pharm is everyones best gear when MTS = Pharmachem Disp = Neuropharm :bounce:

Pharma Chem & MTS are gash, and most dont touch them, but Neuro Pharm is the bees knees. Hows that work??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Best - I will go with d hacks var got into best shape this year as looks go while using them, AP sus was a excellent good as any pharma sus i used

Worst - excel labs prop gave me lumps every time i used it, one was very bad red patch half my quad binned it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gaz_0001 said:


> Whats even more funny, is how suddenly Neuro Pharm is everyones best gear when MTS = Pharmachem Disp = Neuropharm :bounce:
> 
> Pharma Chem & MTS are gash, and most dont touch them, but Neuro Pharm is the bees knees. Hows that work??


PMSL Are you suggesting they are the same lab?? Couldn't be further from the truth 

It's pretty obvious who makes NP stuff given who sells it and what lists it's on


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Best - I will go with d hacks var got into best shape this year as looks go while using them, AP sus was a excellent good as any pharma sus i used
> 
> Worst - excel labs prop gave me lumps every time i used it, one was very bad red patch half my quad binned it


Gotta agree with this, dhacks var was the bvllocks


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Best for mw personally was chemtech t300...wildcat eq tren e tren a and sus.

Worst and this was purely because i compared this to wildcat.

NP tren a.... Ran this in prep. Last 4 shots of prep i switched bk to wildcat and jesus i culd feel and see the difference.

I rate the rest of the NP range but for me the tren just didnt have a kick i was use to from wildcat.

Of course there was the dilema i had with dhacks t400 but this was partly my fault as i now know im allergic to phenylprop.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gaz_0001 said:


> Whats even more funny, is how suddenly Neuro *Pharm *is everyones best gear when MTS = Pharmachem Disp = Neuro*pharm* :bounce:
> 
> Pharma Chem & MTS are gash, and most dont touch them, but Neuro *Pharm *is the bees knees. Hows that work??


The fact that is called Neuro Pharma and you have misspelt it 3 times in the same post probably shows how much you know about the topic mate :lol:

Neuro Pharma has nothing to do with either of those labs


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Best for mw personally was chemtech t300...wildcat eq tren e tren a and sus.
> 
> Worst and this was purely because i compared this to wildcat.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience with the NP Tren A. I had poor experiences with wildcat so thought I'd try Alpha but can't source any gear so guess I'll have to give Rohm a try which are renowned for being faked. FML.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Best for me was Guerilla Test E , pip free, and potent as hell. Couple of ml of that and you knew it. Very impressed.

Worst hasn't happened yet, still time though.


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

best this year -

renvex t 400

sphinx mast e

infiniti t400

all did exactly what they were supposed to

worst this year -

zydex proviron

cobblers


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

best for me was unigen depotest, love this stuff

worst was pro chem tren a terrible stuff for pip


----------



## Thomasfreddy (Oct 12, 2014)

Pro pharma tren ace was good

Other than that everything else

Has been total crap

Rohm has let me down the last

10 weeks


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Best: WC T500, NP T400 and NP Var.

Worst: WC Adex


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> good luck mate, AP have shut down for a bit so everything has nearly dried up, if it hasnt already. I should have stocked up myself, doh!
> 
> pins, most use blues, but i struggled with these, the oil seemed to clog the pin up when jabbing couldnt get it to jab, so i moved over to greys, which are between a blue and a green. Didnt have any major issues after that.


I can't say for sure but I think they are still up and running I won't say why because it only ends in where's the proof where's the proof lol but I have a source who announced that they've stopped production but another source who exclusively stocks alpha is getting regular deliveries in all the time still, obv a few big players who bring it into the uk if one gets busted or something then a lot of sources will miss out in getting there alpha might be the case


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I think 2014 has been a good year for gear, I don't think I could name a bad lab or drug that I have used this year! Apart from pip from some products.

I think the best gear I have used this year has to be Apollo torip 301. Neuro pharma t400 was brill...and so was wildcat Deca....oh and Apollo oxys was fvxking potent.

Going to stick with these 3 labs....I couldn't put one above the other all three have been great


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

everything vom ARL russia!

best gear, never had such a beasty tren. everything else is also spot on!

and at those prices..damn.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

big steve said:


> best for me was unigen depotest, love this stuff
> 
> worst was pro chem tren a terrible stuff for pip


Jus found a out of date pack of these the other day lol! Gunna start banging them in lol! What's happend to unigen btw? People still getting them?

Best: AP androxine

And currently dhacks tren e

Worst : anabolic labs tren a

Next summer cycle I'm feeling unigen test depot with androxine ed and 2ml of hack tren e in the background plus 100mg hack var ed


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

AP testoblin . Test e

worst aburahain test. Bunk


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Best: AP Androxine...this stuff is simply rocket fuel

Worst: WC Tren E..disappointing


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Best

Infiniti t500 best test I have had in a long time, and the other products has done job perfectly

Worst

Turkish anapolon


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Had some triumph prop which is smooth as ****. Also had some dbol but never used any other so cant comment on that. Not really had any other ugl apart from alpha pharma and the old prochem and bsi back then


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Delhi said:


> Best
> 
> Infiniti t500 best test I have had in a long time, and the other products has done job perfectly
> 
> ...


Are these the abdi stuff??? Like the old school ones? Aren't they supposed to ne the best thing ever? (never used just word, and the fact they're not cheap) almost got some recently


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> I had the same experience with the NP Tren A. I had poor experiences with wildcat so thought I'd try Alpha but can't source any gear so guess I'll have to give Rohm a try which are renowned for being faked. FML.


Is getting Alpha a problem up here in the north generally bro? In Yorkshire here.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

notdorianyates said:


> Is getting Alpha a problem up here in the north generally bro? In Yorkshire here.


Everywhere i think mate.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Everywhere i think mate.


Hmmmm, found it online, that men it might be risky I wonder?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Triumph labs dianadrol blend. Strongest **** iv ever used other than apollo rip e


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

notdorianyates said:


> Hmmmm, found it online, that men it might be risky I wonder?


You can still get it online and legit..

In fact a well known online supplier who shall remane nameless obviously :tongue:

Has it on sale for exactly the same price as you would expect to pay for one of the local UGL brands so i expect it's flying out the door.

This particular supplier claims to get it directly from Mumbai so they wont be running out.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> You can still get it online and legit..
> 
> In fact a well known online supplier who shall remane nameless obviously :tongue:
> 
> ...


Lol!!! You should be a lawyer mate!

If I knew how to pm you on this I would!!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

notdorianyates said:


> Lol!!! You should be a lawyer mate!
> 
> If I knew how to pm you on this I would!!


obviously i cant say much more than that but it really is not hard to find it.

I have been watching the more well known online sources to see if they were affected by the drought but they all seem to have tons of AP so when i saw it go on sale i jumped on it.

seek and ye shall find :thumb:


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Best: Chemgenex tren ace, stuff was lethal

worst: pro chem TTM - pip from hell, i had to bin it as it was so painful after 3 weeks


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Best
> 
> Infiniti t500 best test I have had in a long time, and the other products has done job perfectly
> 
> ...


How did you work out it was good from being smooth lmao......... I injected some olive oil, felt smooth as **** aswell! but im not going to say Aldi's virgin olive oil gear of the year. Ive never used gear that was not smooth!!! i don't even get what you mean infact lol...

I've used at least 12 UGLs and all have done the job.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> obviously i cant say much more than that but it really is not hard to find it.
> 
> I have been watching the more well known online sources to see if they were affected by the drought but they all seem to have tons of AP so when i saw it go on sale i jumped on it.
> 
> seek and ye shall find :thumb:


haha, I'm seeking man, I'm seeking!!

the mumbai one doesn't have a sale on that I can see (although bulk buys are always tempting!)- so thinking wrong site!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> obviously i cant say much more than that but it really is not hard to find it.
> 
> I have been watching the more well known online sources to see if they were affected by the drought but they all seem to have tons of AP so when i saw it go on sale i jumped on it.
> 
> seek and ye shall find :thumb:


mate it is minefield! Whatever I search I get so many labs. Can you give me any tips on how to narrow this bloody down?! Seems like a needle in a haystack, when actually it should be some good gear, in a needle in my glute, lol!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

notdorianyates said:


> mate it is minefield! Whatever I search I get so many labs. Can you give me any tips on how to narrow this bloody down?! Seems like a needle in a haystack, when actually it should be some good gear, in a needle in my glute, lol!


If you google reviews of the lab your looking for then you find it soon enough, i really cant give you more help than that.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Best - apollo rip 450e -nice hard gains - apollo tren 300 (just blew my head off lol superb strength gains)

Worst - chinese clen - done nothing


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> If you google reviews of the lab your looking for then you find it soon enough, i really cant give you more help than that.


I totally understand bro and your input is greatly appreciated. Tbh I have been bloody searching reviews for hours and every bloody lab comes up short and some like excel (which is reviewed on this site) only have fleeting write ups.

am tempted to post a thread for ideas on how to search effectively.

I'm a history teacher so you'd think I'd be alright at it!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

NO-IDEA said:


> How did you work out it was good from being smooth lmao......... I injected some olive oil, felt smooth as **** aswell! but im not going to say Aldi's virgin olive oil gear of the year. Ive never used gear that was not smooth!!! i don't even get what you mean infact lol...
> 
> I've used at least 12 UGLs and all have done the job.


Think you have quoted the wrong guy mate. I never speak of gear being smooth as a benefit lol. Infact a wee bit pip is positive in my book, let's me know the gear has at least something in it. I always wondered about the "smooth" brigade lol. For me is a smooth injection is how you measure year then you are missing out on some great gear


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Think you have quoted the wrong guy mate. I never speak of gear being smooth as a benefit lol. Infact a wee bit pip is positive in my book, let's me know the gear has at least something in it. I always wondered about the "smooth" brigade lol. For me is a smooth injection is how you measure year then you are missing out on some great gear


Sorry i quoted the wrong person lol


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

apollo rip e 450 - great product

I'd also like to put down triumph letro.... it seems to have saved me from surgery in about 1.5 weeks.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Just bumping this thread.

do me a favour and tag frequent users in so we get a broad range of views.

Not had too much feedback regarding UGL AI's, SERMS and other PCT meds.

Cheers All.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Just bumping this again. Voting closes next week.....

So you lot can view the findings and stick whatever wins on your Christmas list. :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Infiniti & Triumph Test-E

Triumph Anavar

Have not used anything that was bad.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good ....

sphinx

triumph

guerilla

apollo

oribs

infiniti

bsi waterbased

bad ......

anabolic solutions xxxx were gash


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Only used Sphinx and Guerilla,love them both.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

best - alpha pharma sust

worst - neuro pharma tren, ran 600mg a week and felt nothing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Triumph labs dianadrol blend. Strongest **** iv ever used other than apollo rip e


The Apollo 450 es blew my lidd off strong stuff


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

BEST:

Signature test p

AP Clen

WORST:

inffiniti test and tren worthless


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> BEST:
> 
> Signature test p
> 
> ...


Hahaha thats a first considering the wedinos signature tests were all fcuked...


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Machette said:


> Hahaha thats a first considering the wedinos signature tests were all fcuked...


Its working well for me mate.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> Its working well for me mate.


There test enanthate gave me absolutely fcuk all a few months back.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Only used Sphinx and Guerilla,love them both.


the Sphinx Tren E 200 is some nasty buisness freakin wrecked me


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Machette said:


> There test enanthate gave me absolutely fcuk all a few months back.


That sucks mate. My test P is only 1ml eod so not massive dose but libido is up feeling good on it!

@TommyBananas used it early summer and just didnt rate it mate. Second tren cycle first was ISIS and it blew my head off


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> That sucks mate. My test P is only 1ml eod so not massive dose but libido is up feeling good on it!
> 
> @TommyBananas used it early summer and just didnt rate it mate. Second tren cycle first was ISIS and it blew my head off


Im using testoviron now pharma test e and the slight smell of ladies perfume is making me horny as fck lol.

Going to add infiniti tren ace and mast prop towards end.

Heard nothing but good reports on it


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I got mine of a first time source so wasn't a very reliable one but you know the game stuff changes so fast and most of the gear is out of a shed sumwhere so variables can change


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Machette said:


> Im using testoviron now pharma test e and the slight smell of ladies perfume is making me horny as fck lol.
> 
> Going to add infiniti tren ace and mast prop towards end.
> 
> Heard nothing but good reports on it


I keep Saying i am going to run a pharma course but just haven't got round to it yet! I heard nothing but good reports too but just didn't work for me! Giving up the lifting next year I think anyway


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> I keep Saying i am going to run a pharma course but just haven't got round to it yet! I heard nothing but good reports too but just didn't work for me! Giving up the lifting next year I think anyway


Why giving up lifting?!?!?


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why giving up lifting?!?!?


loads of personal stuff, I have an addictive personality so lifting takes over. Its going to be a new years resolution so not forever


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> loads of personal stuff, I have an addictive personality so lifting takes over. Its going to be a new years resolution so not forever


Just cut it down then mate 2 X hour full body sessions a week and just eat a regular diet, you will maintain most of your size. If you stop completely you'll get reet depressed at the state of you after 3 months lol trust me iv been there


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just cut it down then mate 2 X hour full body sessions a week and just eat a regular diet, you will maintain most of your size. If you stop completely you'll get reet depressed at the state of you after 3 months lol trust me iv been there


Its mostly the gear i want to stop...so in my head i am telling my self if i stop at the gym and get another hobby????(suggestions welcome) then i wont take gear and bother about being huge and shredded and look good and flexxing haha this new years resolution isnt going to last. mate whats the rent on three bed property's like down your end??? needing to relocate! nothing fancy just livable


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> Its mostly the gear i want to stop...so in my head i am telling my self if i stop at the gym and get another hobby????(suggestions welcome) then i wont take gear and bother about being huge and shredded and look good and flexxing haha this new years resolution isnt going to last. mate whats the rent on three bed property's like down your end??? needing to relocate! nothing fancy just livable


Going up mate! Lol. You can get one for 650 a month but if you want a nice one its up to about a grand. Then above that there's **** all till you are looking top rentals 1300_1800 pm for 5-6 beds.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

worst: fuerza test prop, had 5 vials all crashed and 1 had a hair in

best: signiture pharma test prop, switched from the above and instantly turned into a oily/spotty mess


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Gotta say wildcat topped them all. Wildcat tntmast250 fvcking insane stuff.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

i have only used chemgenex and pharma test recently and tbh the tren E and Ace on chemgenex is friggin lethal, especially the Ace


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guerrilla test e and deca - put more size on me than I've ever had (still skinny **** though) and only gear that's ever increased my sex drive! And by a lot! Also their tren e I think is making me depressed! So definitely good stuff! Guerrilla my favourite lab definitely.

Had some old pro chem super tren 2000 (m tren) and felt nothing at all.


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 23, 2013)

*BEST*-EuroPharm Test P-Mast P-Var (bloodwork and home labmax testing confirmed potency and authenticity of products) not to mention the results!

*Worst*-Never used a source that was really "bad" but EP labs has been my favorite for sure.


----------

